# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste SATA-SSD - das müssen Sie beim Kauf beachten



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste SATA-SSD - das müssen Sie beim Kauf beachten*

						Ihr Notebook oder Desktop-PC ist immer knapp an Speicher? Dann wird es Zeit für ein Speicher-Update! Aber bitte keine veraltete HDD-Technik, sondern eine pfeilschnelle SATA-SSD. Doch worauf muss man beim Kauf einer SATA-SSD achten? Welche Kapazität sollte man wählen und welche Anschlussart ist die richtige? Diese und viele andere wichtige Fragen beantworten wir in unserem großen Ratgeber. Anschließend stellen wir Ihnen die besten aktuellen Modelle in unserem SATA-SSD-Test vor.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die beste SATA-SSD - das müssen Sie beim Kauf beachten*


----------

